# Colegio Internacional Torrequebrada (Malaga area) Reviews?



## Scooby77 (Jul 23, 2015)

Hello,

Anyone have any experiences with this school? Is it any good? 

Thank you!


----------



## Scooby77 (Jul 23, 2015)

No one?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I know/knew of it! I thought about sending mine to it - but....... for no real reason other than it wasnt affiliated to Welcome to Nabss | Nabss the international school overseer at the time and we didnt know anyone who had sent their children there, we chose The British College in Torre Muelle instead!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Scooby77 (Jul 23, 2015)

Thank you Jo! 

I was wondering is the NABSS accreditation important? It looks like they're still not NABSS accredited.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Scooby77 said:


> Thank you Jo!
> 
> I was wondering is the NABSS accreditation important? It looks like they're still not NABSS accredited.


being a member of NABSS is voluntary, & all it means is that the school agrees to meet the 'standards' set by NABSS

NABSS isn't a govt body

we all have different experiences, but I know of at least one NABSS school which is truly dreadful, both as far as facilities & (some) teaching staff are concerned though it has improved in recent years

another organisation you might look at is Council of British International Schools (COBIS) - again it isn't 'official' 

If I were you I'd decide what I want for my children from a school, visit, ask questions & make my own decision, without worrying about whether the school is a member of a voluntary org.

The Spanish govt issues licences to International schools in Spain, & there are certain requirements they have to fulfil in order to be legal - I'd be more interested in that


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

NABSS is no indicator of school quality, that's for sure! I certainly know this from experience. & it is not an accreditation body. Its only real use is as a list of school names and addresses.
I have a friend who moved here in August, her 3 children attend the Torrequebrada International School (I had never heard of it). Her boys are 6, 11 & 13. She seems really happy with it. Kids are getting extra Spanish lessons (which I think she has to pay extra for) & she is getting to know the other mums via coffee mornings etc.


----------



## jonkoc (Jan 24, 2019)

Hi there. Does anyone have recent updates from Torrequebrada International College? We are looking to enrole our 10 year old daughter there or in Aloha College (but that is quite a bit away from where we live).

It would be great to read experiences from parents!


----------



## Scooby77 (Jul 23, 2015)

In retrospect, I wouldn't recommend it. We moved our kids after 3 weeks there.


----------

